# what size of truck



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Today at the lumber yard I saw a guy with a ranger and a 4x8 enclosed trailer. It got me thinking if I really need my 1ton dually. ?What size are you guys running mini, 1/2, 3/4, 1ton, bigger?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

1982 F-150 Scab, longbed, 4x4. I want a International RXT.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have always had half ton 4x4's, and probly overloaded them. Now though I wish I had at least a 3/4 ton. For me its really not so much the suspension, I would like a bigger motor probly even a diesel for towing up all the hills around here.


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

2500 gmc burban, big block. ain't she fun.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I run a 1 Ton, I don't need it everyday, but the days I do, I am glad I have it.

Besides, 19 mpg hwy that's as good as any


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd buy another half ton when this one wears out.
2000 Silverado, good stereo, 94,000 mikes, 6 banger with a 2 year old paint job.
Glad I repainted rather than get a new truck. Silverado's have style.

Next truck, 1970 C-10, best looking Chevy ever.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Got the best of both worlds, a f150 and a f250 to choose from depending on the need. If gas goes up to $4-$5 bucks again I'll be motivated agian to look into adding a 4 cylinder Ranger for major running around and estimating.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Next year I'll probably buy my first new truck. F-350, crew cab, 4x4, long bed, dual rear wheel, 6.8 V-10, auto. It'll be an XL trim level with the XL convenience package, dual vinyl bucket seats, and trailer brake controller as the only options. About $32,000. It'd be nice to have a diesel but I'm not paying $6,000 for the diesel option. The V-10 auto option will tow 15,000 pounds and carry 4,500 pounds in the bed.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

But 3 big things to remember :

#1 that V10 will never come close to the life span that diesel will.
#2 that V10 will not get the gas mileage the diesel will
#3 you'll get about 1/2 of that $6000 back eventually when you sell it or trade it. The diesel will always be worth more than the V10, so just keep that in mind that it's not really costing you $6000 more when you'll get about 1/2 of that back someday in the price difference of the vehicle on selling or trading it.

Just some stuff to think about.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

My F-150 is 27 years old with 408,xxx miles on it. My thinking is that in 27 years or so when I get rid of the F-350 it won't matter if it has gas or diesel, it'll be a $1500 beater truck.

I'm buying a truck for the long haul, not to trade in 3 or 4 years. That's why I'm keeping it simple. Manual windows, manual locks, manual locking hubs, live axle, gas engine, etc. Yeah I might have to replace that V-10 in 12 years or 200,000 miles. The 351W in my F-150 isn't original either. Only reason I'm going with auto instead of manual transmission is towing capacity. The manual is only rated for 12,500lbs towing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If I was planning on keeping a truck that long, I'd certainly only consider a diesel. No way a v-10. But that's just me.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I tell you what I'd like to find is a 73 to 87 Chevy 1 ton 4x4, crew cab, 4 speed, 454. Those are great trucks. I'd probably put an 86 front clip on it if it was pre-86. That was a good looking front end. Heck I'd drop that thing off at a body shop for a frame off make over. White paint, red vinyl interior, black rubber floor, Rhino line the bed, TBI on the engine. They're tough to find though. Usually rusty beyond saving. Or the rock crawler crowd raided the axles and transfercase. 

There's a black one in Moscow I've been keeping an eye on for a few years. Hasn't been for sale yet, but maybe someday.

Diesel engines in 1 ton trucks is relatively new. That didn't start until the early 80's, and didn't really take off until the 90's. Before that it was gas engines and low geared rear ends to get the job done. Best 1 ton I ever had was a 65 International with a straight six, 4 speed, and 5.38:1 rear end. I'd still have it if I could get parts for that thing. It was slow, used a lot of gas, but man would it move a load. Only had 120 horsepower or so, but it would tow a mini-ex at 55 eventually. Stopping it with non-power drum brakes was another story...

I guess I'm just used to gas engines, only diesel I've ever had a significant amount of wheel time behind was an old 6.9IDI Ford F-250. Lots of noise, not much action. I wasn't that impressed. The engine was real heavy and subtracted a lot of payload out of the truck. The 460 was a much better choice.

With the new DPF, fuel, and twin turbos I don't see the 6.4 going the distance like the V-10 will. The V-10 is still a relatively simple engine.

My dream truck is still the International RXT. Those things are sweet.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I tell you what I'd like to find is a 73 to 87 Chevy 1 ton 4x4, crew cab, 4 speed, 454. Those are great trucks. I'd probably put an 86 front clip on it if it was pre-86. That was a good looking front end. Heck I'd drop that thing off at a body shop for a frame off make over. White paint, red vinyl interior, black rubber floor, Rhino line the bed, TBI on the engine. They're tough to find though. Usually rusty beyond saving. Or the rock crawler crowd raided the axles and transfercase.


My buddy has a 87 4 door chevy 1 ton red interior gun metal gray outside utility topper for sale I think it is $1200 rust just starting to come through.

I may have the oldest truck for daily use. It's a 73 dodge dually 440 and weghs in at 6,700 empty. It was moddified to pull modular homes around.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess my Dodge Dakota - club cab is considered a mini for the poll

In a couple of years I will be switching over to a 1 ton diesel so I can actually tow, and not get stuck waiting for certain deliveries. I might keep my Dakota for the estimates & smaller jobs, but there are times I need the larger vehicle

Bob - if your buying long term & still want a gas vehicle - how about a Dodge with their lifetime power train warranty?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> But 3 big things to remember :
> 
> #1 that V10 will never come close to the life span that diesel will.
> #2 that V10 will not get the gas mileage the diesel will
> ...


 X2, this is why i bought 2 diesels "Duramax's". I can pull anything i put behind them, nice ride quality, good fuel milage, more longevity and they will retain better value. 
The Ford V-10 is a damn good engine and will pull alot of weight but the best gas milage you will see may be 11mpg at best. I say this because a friend of mine has an 08 F-350 RCLB that has gotten a best of 11mpg driving like an old lady. He averages 5-6mpg towing his mini-ex or his Kubota tractor. I still get double that towing my mini-ex so IMO the extra coin spent on the diesel is worth it to me.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> ...TBI on the engine...


ewww.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

2000 F-250 3/4 ton Ford powerstroke........I love it......I would have to really be struggling for me to have to get rid of it......142K on it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm personally sick of gasoline trucks, I'm going diesel on the next one.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Love the ride of my Ram 1500, also have F250, F350 srw, F450, F550 and an LN 8000. If I had to choose 1 truck it would be F350 srw.
Gas or diesel ? Easy, diesel. Longevity, fuel economy and they will pull anything. And don't forget the kool factor.

Tim


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

92 F-150 w/small block romeo V8. I got 147000 (approx) on it and it still runs great. I tow 8' and 10' trailers without any problems and have hauled an entire deck package (12 x 16) with it. Gets 24 MPG with no load on the highway. Towing and/or heavy payload substantially drop MPG to between 12 to 19 depending on what the load is. Best part is no crew cab = less cleaning and no obnoxious passengers. When I do get another truck however I will probably go with the F-350 diesel super duty (2WD). I'll probably get the tow package installed after I get the truck because they don't have it available (at least that's what the sales guy told me) in a standard with the tow package.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Today at the lumber yard I saw a guy with a ranger and a 4x8 enclosed trailer.


Today at the lumber yard, I saw a guy with a yellow VW bug and a 4x8 open trailer he was loading up with 4x4s. Looked cool! :laughing:

For general all-around work, it's hard to beat a standard (or 4x4) F150 or the equivalent in a different breed. Obviously, if you often need to carry or tow big loads, you need something beefier. But I wouldn't consider anything smaller. That just makes you _think_ you have a truck, and is going to lead to frustration.

As for gas mileage, that's a non-issue. It's just part of the overhead and should be covered by your overall pricing.

Now, something shiny to drive around empty and impress clients with is an altogether different matter.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope I don't offend anyone here, and I'm sure I probably will.

A lot of guys are hurting for work and I've always said guys that hurt for work, think with the "contractor" mentality.

When we have work booked up, we make good money, we can buy a F350 super charged diesil and live in a $500k home.

What do your customers see though? They see you pull up in a $60k truck, towing a 10k trailer, dropping off a 12k dump trailer, and chances are, if you are operating like this, you are no where to be found when the work is being done. To top it off, in my community, they know you live in a 500k house.

Maybe you are worth it, but maybe there is a reason people are under bidding your work though too. 

I get my shingles delivered for free, on the roof. I order dumpsters to be dropped off, I can dump them at the dump for 15 a yard, or get a dumpster for 17 a yard. Anything I can't fit in the back of my 1/2 ton truck, or on a 6x12 trailer, it gets delivered for free, or for a very reasonable price.

All lumber yards offer these services, they have trucks bigger than any of us have. Let them provide the service. 

Get a nice, dependable, respectable, used 1/2 ton truck, or even a used 3/4 ton. 

Seriously, does no one else know how bad of a financial purchase a NEW vehicular is?

Now is not the time to start obligating to over head cost.

The guys driving in the biggest most expensive trucks, are not the guys making the most money, I promise you that. They are the guys with the biggest lines of credit.

The thing I've noticed about contractors, they do a LOT of things to impress other contractors, instead of making smart moves and trying to impress there customers.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Peffer: I agree with most of your post. I have a 99 1 ton van and bought it used for 6k in 2005. I didnt need a 1 ton for hauling, but it does have a longer and taller bed which fits more tools and material. Just so you don't let your vehicle get so pathetic looking that you actually lose customers. Overheard a contractor after he had gotten a price from someone driving a 50k truck say "I wonder how much I'm payin a foot for that.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I agree. It would be nice to have a Harley Davidson F-450 pick up, but I don't need that much truck. A 1 ton DRW that can tow and haul will suit my business for years to come. Landscaping materials (mulch, stone, soil, etc.) are heavy. The equipment is heavy. I need a truck that can handle that, what I don't need is lots of chrome, flashy paint, and electronics. If I make good money I'd rather have a Wrangler Rubicon 4 door to play with, or a Mustang Bullitt, or a Hummer H1 Alpha. Trucks are for work.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone here, and I'm sure I probably will.
> 
> A lot of guys are hurting for work and I've always said guys that hurt for work, think with the "contractor" mentality.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, great post. I bought a brand new truck last fall and I regret it. Wish I would of kept my old one. Most days though you'll see me in my old 1989 dodge ram cargo van. Its in good shape and i love the old girl. All my other vans in fleet are 1990 to 1996. we just keep them going. new paint every 4 or 5 years to keep them looking decent.

This brings up a question that i have asked in the past. If i pull into a job with my 89' van does it matter. Or do I have a better chance of getting the job in my new shinny red ford pickup. i have always wondered that. old van......doesnt work much? new truck...... to expensive?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a 2008 GMC Sierra Diesel and allison 3/4 body with 1 ton suspension. (2) 2007 Toyota Tundra 1/2 tons. 1/2 tons are worthless.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....My Ranger Supercab with a cross box, two side boxes and the ladder rack does what I need. Use a trailer if I have to, sheet goods go on the rack. Lumberyard delivers large orders free to cheap.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> If I was planning on keeping a truck that long, I'd certainly only consider a diesel. No way a v-10. But that's just me.


 
the triton motors will easily go over 300'000 miles.
with the new epa rules the 6.4 does not get very good mileage either.

the v10 is actually a good bet nowdays.

similar mileage.
*proven* longevity vs the diesel unproven longevity.
cheaper fuel
thousands cheaper to buy.



granted not as cool as diesel


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to agree with hughjazz, and bob. I have a few friends with the triton V-10's, both over 200k, not a mjor problem yet.

Now days you will get 250k+ out of a gasser, just change the oil and keep the fluids full.

Oils changers on a gasser are a hell of a lot cheaper than an oil burner.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

hughjazz said:


> the triton motors will easily go over 300'000 miles.


And I might win the lottery too. :w00t:

Easily go over 300K ? Come on now boys, easily go over 300K? :no:

You get a V10 into 300K miles and you've accomplished something and you're in very small company of peers who have done this. 

You put 300K on a diesel 'easily' and you're not doing anything too out of the ordinary. Go tell people about it and the reaction is going to be, yeah, so what, mines got 400k :laughing:

Where are you guys coming up with this stuff?


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

2004 F150 extra cab. It's been a great truck, it's got about 77k on it(small v8). My only complaint is in a few spots some rust is showing up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes Mike, I have seen many 250k plus V-10's. His number was metric anyways, he's from Canada!!

And many 300k Chevy big blocks.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes Mike, I have seen many 250k plus V-10's. His number was metric anyways, he's from Canada!!
> 
> And many 300k Chevy big blocks.


 
no I'll convert. 400'000 km.

:laughing:

Hell I put almost 300'000 miles on a 351. 

how many 6.4 diesels have put on 300k miles?
not many. yet. we don't know if they are good yet.

I wouldn't touch a 6.0 for sure.

the triton motors are proven reliable. Very reliable. better than the 6.0

don't get me wrong I love diesels. I've had 3. dollars and cents though, I think the gassers are a better choice, at least the left side of the brain at least.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Plus think of how cool a Triton V-10 with dual Flowmasters and a 4.30 rear end will sound pulling a load up the Lewiston grade.


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

I've heard the V10 with exhaust like that, it still sounds like ass.

I've got a 93 E250, I6 in it. Good mileage, but it's a turd. Sounds like ass too.:laughing:

It'll be replaced at some point this year late or early next. I don't know what it'll be, I'm pondering a 06+ Dodge Megacab (5.9's only, not 6.7) a 03+ 6.0 Ford (Not as bad as some like to think) or possibly a Duramax. Dmax is slim, as I hate the smallish feeling GM interior, and I'm a solid axle guy. More than likely it'll be a Ford since I can get a true crew cab long bed, but when the funds permit I'll yank the 6.0 and drop a Cummins common rail in it. If I get a Megacab I'll have to drop 4k and have it stretched to a long bed.



BobsLandscaping said:


> Next year I'll probably buy my first new truck. F-350, crew cab, 4x4, long bed, dual rear wheel, 6.8 V-10, auto. It'll be an XL trim level with the XL convenience package, dual vinyl bucket seats, and trailer brake controller as the only options. About $32,000. It'd be nice to have a diesel but I'm not paying $6,000 for the diesel option. The V-10 auto option will tow 15,000 pounds and carry 4,500 pounds in the bed.


Then don't buy new. Find a great used truck with a 7.3 in it. It'll have less power than a 6.4, but you can get a custom tuned chip with a towing file you can use every day that will hang right with a stock 6.4. You mod a 6.4 and you might get your warranty kicked in the sack. Mod the 7.3 all you want.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Ford 300 I6, possibly the greatest engine ever made.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Pffft...

If I had the money for any work vehicle, I'd go buy a Sprinter :clap:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

It'd be a real ***** hauling mulch, gravel, or top soil in a Sprinter.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> This brings up a question that i have asked in the past. If i pull into a job with my 89' van does it matter. Or do I have a better chance of getting the job in my new shinny red ford pickup. i have always wondered that. old van......doesnt work much? new truck...... to expensive?


I think as long as it's in good condition and not a rustbucket, you're fine.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> It'd be a real ***** hauling mulch, gravel, or top soil in a Sprinter.


That's true, but their freakin' sweet.

And a landscaper didn't ask the original question :whistling

I agree with the guy who said to get sh*t delivered. It's free or cheap and you don't need to waste your time picking stuff up, and you can buy a smaller truck to save on gas and parking headaches.

The money you'll save on gas driving a smaller truck (not to mention the purchase price of the truck) would pay for a few delivery fees here and there, I'm sure.

Unless you just want to look cool and drive a big truck (or you have to haul heavy machines.)

Buy a sprinter with a super or mega roof. You can stand up inside and keep your stuff locked and dry!

Not to mention it's a billboard on wheels. Looks great with nice graphics.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I guess part of it is I don't want to be at the mercy of somebody elses truck. Sure I could run a nice Ranger and have everything delivered, but I don't want to be sitting at a job waiting for a truck to deliver my stuff.

The Sprinter RV's are real nice. Definetely on my want list. It'd be great to load up every October and head south until the next landscaping season. Someday...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Winchester said:


> That's true, but their freakin' sweet.
> 
> And a landscaper didn't ask the original question :whistling
> 
> ...


I would love to get a sprinter. The truck and trailer setup is nice but after see sprinters at the dealer it looks like a great option.

The delivery rate at my local yard is $50 is that average?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

2005 Chevy Kodiak 4500 with Scelzi body and forklift loadable rack and diesel transfer tank
2002 GMC 2500HD crewcab short box with Duramax
2001 Chevy 2500HD crewcab long box with 8.1
2001 Chevy Suburban 2500 with 8.1
1987 GMC 2500 with rack and diesel transfer tank

The 87 GMC is going bye bye, will be traded in with the new $4500 gas guzzling clunker rebate.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I would love to get a sprinter. The truck and trailer setup is nice but after see sprinters at the dealer it looks like a great option.
> 
> The delivery rate at my local yard is $50 is that average?


Yeah, that's not bad. Get them to deliver every last nail and screw though if you've gotta pay :laughing:

If you order enough will they do it for free?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Yeah, that's not bad. Get them to deliver every last nail and screw though if you've gotta pay :laughing:
> 
> If you order enough will they do it for free?


 Yeah over $1,000 and delivery is free. 
The only problem I have with the lumber yard is the fastner prices. A box of screws are $60. Also say you order materials for a small entry deck and stairs. You order 10 joist hangers, but the send 5pounds of joist nails.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah over $1,000 and delivery is free.
> The only problem I have with the lumber yard is the fastner prices. A box of screws are $60. Also say you order materials for a small entry deck and stairs. You order 10 joist hangers, but the send 5pounds of joist nails.


Ah... I like to have hangers and nails already.

I usually buy them buy the box. When doing small jobs, and I need them I have them.


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 1/2 ton truck. It is all I need at the moment. Need to buy a van to keep all my stuff in would save on taking everything out of the bed at night.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I've got to step in and claim the title of oldest daily driver work truck, I use a '67 GMC in my business doing finish carpentry and architectural millwork. It's a half ton regular cab with an 8' bed, I have a diamondplate cross box and am considering adding a side box and a Trac Rac. 

I get delivery on most everything but sometimes, especially in commercial, you are on a tight schedule and a change order comes up that needs materials right then and there and delivery isn't an option.

My hydro-matic transmission went out yesterday in the '67 so I picked up a '85 Chevy dually today to use in the meantime..that'll be fun parking in the city but it was the only thing I could get fast that was in the shape I wanted at the right price.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I picked this up this week for better milage and some A/C.:thumbsup: Still have the 1ton drw though.

99 f150 decked out with the four doors, leather and power everything. The trailer is an 09 6x10 with a GVW of 4,500. I got the trailer decked out with cross flow vents and all LED lights.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Sooo, when's the big lettering day?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Nice F-150. Does that one have the fold flat rear seats w/ the non-skid steel load floor? That's a great feature to have, Ford makes the best back seats for flipping, folding, and hauling stuff. What's your GVW? About 6700? What's it weigh empty?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Sooo, when's the big lettering day?


 Hopefully soon, maybe 2-3 weeks need to build up some more cash.


BobsLandscaping said:


> Nice F-150. Does that one have the fold flat rear seats w/ the non-skid steel load floor? That's a great feature to have, Ford makes the best back seats for flipping, folding, and hauling stuff. What's your GVW? About 6700? What's it weigh empty?


Yeah it has the folding rear seats with the steel floor. I don't remember exaxtly what the GVW was either 6700 or 7200 depending axle ratio. I could be wrong though.


----------



## sawdust nazi (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm using a 2004 Chevy Colorado Z71 Single cab. 
I have a cap, 1000 pound helper springs, timbrens in the front, and a 7ft Boss plow. 
I'm not saying small is the way to go, but its what I had, and it does just about everything I need it to.
5 cylinder could probably use a few more ponies.
Will put up some pics when i'm not such a newbie to the site.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

2004 F250 Powerstroke Diesel. Only 60K miles on her. Buying a Diesel was probably one of the best decisions I made considering the things I haul now. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

04 F350 SRW CC KingRancH baby!
16mpg while towing isnt too shabby


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I run a HD 3/4 ton GMC. It handles my daily needs with ease and is big enough to tackle the occasional overload when necessary. Basically an HD 3/4 has a 1 ton axle with helper springs. When the work gets serious, it goes into my 6x12 dump trailer with a 9k lift and 12k gross. Load that sucker down and it will pull the fire out of just about anything in front of it. :blink:


----------



## Stforeman (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess my canyon is considered a mini, but I pull a 6x12 enclosed on occasion.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Is that supposed to be a ladder on the side of the trailer?????:blink:


----------



## Stforeman (Nov 30, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Is that supposed to be a ladder on the side of the trailer?????:blink:


Sure is.


----------



## Upscale-Miami (Aug 23, 2010)

I currently drive a Volvo LOL . So I am debating on which truck to get for myself, since I am using the company truck on my working hours. (which is completely beat up as expected) It is a 2005 Ford F-150 XL. Very uncomfortable to drive and seriously falling apart. The only reason why I need a truck is to do material pickups, I don't need anything big. I've been looking at small trucks for almost two months and it is between the Ford Ranger or the Toyota Tacoma. any suggestions?


----------

